#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  تداول أغنية خليجية في مصر تسب المصريين بأوصاف بذيئة

## انوار عبدالمولى

ببالغ الأسى والأسف أطلعت على موضوع  بصحيفة دنيا الوطن يوم 20 /2/2008 حول تداول أغنية خليجية تسب المصرين بأوصاف بديئة ومصر لا تستحق ذالك ...فمصر هى البلد المضياف التى فتحت أحضانها لكل العرب عبر التاريخ وأستقبلت طلاب العلم من كل إتجاه ليشربوا من ينابع علمها بمعاهدها وعلى يد مثقفيها ..وأستقبلت كل من متهن الطرب وسعى لتطوير موهبته محتكا بمدارسها الفنية ...
 مصر أمل العرب ومقر وحدتهم فهى الأرض... والأم... والحضن...التى يلجاء إليها كل عربى ضاقت به السبول وأسودت الدنيا أمامه وضاق حزنا وفاض ألما.. فيجد فيها الصدر الرحب الدى يكمد الجراح ويخمد لهيب الأحزان ..فكلما أشتد الصراع والخصام بين الإخوة عبر الأوطان يحلون ضيوفا على أرض مصر  فيشربون من مياه نيلها وينعمون بطبيعتها ومأثرها وكرم ضيافتها فيعود بفضل تدخل رجالتها الوءام والمحبة والسلام بين الإخوة فى الدين والمصير ..
  إن كانت مصر على هذا الحال من هو ضعيف الضمير السافل الدى يقابل الإحسان بالإساءة ...أتكون فعلا إسرائيل كما يقال تود أن تزرع بذور الفتنة والخلاف بين الإخوان وتحجب الحقائق ..كما فعلت فى إغتيال البطل مغنية ..فاليوم دور الخابرة المصرية لتكتيف الجهود والبحت عن من أساء إلى مصر ..ولتوضيح الصورة ندخل إلى الموضوع ومن موقع الغيرة وحب الوطن يأبناء مصر نحلله ونشرح أبعاده .... 




                                        تداول أغنية خليجية في مصر تسب المصريين بأوصاف بذيئة



قال صحافي مصري إن أجهزة أمنية في مصر بدأت التحري عن أغنية بلكنة "خليجية" تبث عبر البلوتوث والهواتف المحمولة بكثافة منذ أسبوعين، توجه إهانات وأوصافا بذيئة للمصريين، وتؤديها فرقة مجهولة باسم "شباب وكر العصافير".

وأكد محمد الباز المدرس بكلية الإعلام جامعة القاهرة الذي قام بنشر كلمات هذه الأغنية بالكامل في صحيفة "الفجر" المصرية المستقلة، أنه لا توجد معلومة واحدة حول الجهة التي أنتجتها، بل إن هناك افتراضات حصرتها في الطلبة العرب الدارسين بالقاهرة، أو جهات أمنية مصرية، أو المخابرات الإسرائيلية.

وأضاف "رغم ذلك ظهر أن بعض الأجهزة الأمنية لا تعلم شيئا عنها، بدليل أنها طلبت مني نسخة منها بعد أن كتبت موضوعا عنها، وحاولت أن تصل لمعلومات بشأن مصدرها".

و تتضمن الاغنية فجاجة ووقاحة بالغة، تدور كلها تحت معاني "شحاتين ونصابين وقوادين وبهايم"، حسبما ورد في الصحيفة ذاتها.

وأوضح محمد الباز لـ"العربية نت" أن هناك تحليلا آخر "يتهم الطلبة العرب الذين يدرسون في الجامعات الخاصة بمدينة 6 أكتوبر (غرب القاهرة)، خاصة أنها بدأت الانتشار من عندهم من خلال الأقراص المضغوطة، وبلوتوث الهواتف المحمولة".

اللهجة خليجية

واستدرك الصحافي الباز في حديثه لـ"العربية.نت"، رافضا القطع بأن الطلبة العرب وراء الأغنية، "لا يوجد لدينا أي دليل أو معلومة. اجتهد كثيرون في محاولة التعرف على اللهجة التي خرجت بها الأغنية، فهناك من قال إنها خليجية دون أن يحدد لأي بلد، وهناك من ذهب إلى أن الإسرائيليين ينطقون العربية بهذه اللكنة".

وأضاف "التفسير الأخير راق للبعض على أساس أن المخابرات الإسرائيلية لا تتورع عن أن تصنع مثل هذه الأغنية وتبثها على نطاق واسع، وهي بذلك تكون قد حققت أكثر من هدف.. الأول إهانة المصريين والحط من شأنهم، والثاني أنها تعلق الجريمة في عنق عرب فتزيد حالة الكراهية والاحتقان المتبادل".

وقال "هذا التفسير ليس بعيدا عن عقلية المسؤولين في جهات عديدة في مصر، فالعقلية التي لا تتورع عن تلفيق القضايا وتشويه السمعة للمعارضين لن تتورع مطلقا عن تلفيق مثل هذا الشريط".

وأكد أن "هذا الربط يظل على سبيل التحليل وليس المعلومة. الأغنية مضى على بثها أكثر من 15 يوما، وهناك حالة من التعمد لتسريبها في هذا التوقيت بالذات، فقد أصبحت متداولة بشكل كبير".

ورفض الباز "تجاهل الأغنية كونها تافهة للغاية، وستمر كما مرت إهانات عديدة لم تؤثر في مصر؛ لأنها ليست بالدولة التي يمكن أن يهتز شعبها من أغنية عابرة يعاني من أنتجها من عقد نفسية عديدة".

وألقى بالمسؤولية على الأجهزة الأمنية في ضبط مصدرها، قائلا "من حقنا أن نعرف من فعل ذلك بنا، لقد فزعنا من اقتحام الحدود على الأرض، وهذه الأغنية اقتحام للحدود من نوع آخر ولا يجب السكوت عنه، فلسنا ملطشة".

وأضاف "شبعنا من أن مصر دولة كبيرة والشقيقة الكبرى، فليس معنى أن تكون كبيرا أن يمتطي الآخرون ظهرك. لا أحرض جهة بعينها على من صنع هذه الأغنية وروج لها، لكن على الأقل من صنع هذه المهزلة لا بد أن يعاقب، أم أن للأجهزة الأمنية التي أصبحت تطاردنا حتى في أحلامنا رأيا آخر؟". 

سلوكيات الطلبة العرب

لكن الباز عاب على سلوكيات بعض الطلبة العرب في مصر، واصفا نظرتهم للمصريين بأنها "استعلائية ومستهترة. أصبحت مدينة 6 أكتوبر مستعمرة لهم بدءًا من تلقي العلم في قاعات الدراسة إلى شقق الدعارة. معظم الدارسين في حوالي 7 جامعات خاصة بهذه المنطقة من العرب والخليجيين تحديدا، ويستأجرون النسبة الأكبر من الشقق المفروشة".

واستطرد "تم مؤخرا ضبط 13 قضية دعارة لطلبة عرب أحضروا بنات ليل في شققهم، وقام الجيران بالإبلاغ عنهم". وأضاف "من الطبيعي أن تتسبب سلوكيات مثل هذه في خلق فئة لا تحب العرب، فمصر شعب مضياف، لكن البعض من الأشقاء يسيئون هذه الصفة ويعتبرونها شحاتة، فإذا قمت بتحية شخص عربي تقابله في الشارع، يفسرها على الفور بأنها تسول.

وتابع "لا توجد حالة عداء مسبقة. هذه الحالة نشأت بسبب سلوكيات بعضهم في مصر، فلا أحد يختلف على أنا محترمون جدا من الضيوف العرب، سواء نزلوا مصر بغرض السياحة أو البحث العلمي، وقد تعاملت مع بعضهم في الجامعة". 

وعن وجود الحالة المعادية للعرب عند بعض المثقفين المصريين، قال الصحافي محمد الباز "ليست هذه حالة عامة، فهؤلاء المثقفون يتعاملون مع عرب شمال إفريقيا مثل تونس والجزائر والمغرب ومع لبنان باحترام شديد بسبب منتجهم الثقافي والحضاري. الوضع مختلف بالنسبة لهم في تعاملهم مع ما يعتبرونه ثقافة النفط التي تقوم على مبدأ شراء أي شيء".

وأشار إلى حضور بعض الباحثين لتقديم رسالات الماجستير والدكتوراه من غير أن يحمل نفسه مسؤولية البحث، وإنما يكلف أي باحث مصري بها مقابل أن يدفع له الثمن".

من جهته، استغرب المحامي نبيه الوحش من الكلمات البذيئة للأغنية والسماح لها بالانتشار بهذه الكيفية، دون أن ينجح الأمن في ضبط الجهة المسؤولة عنها. وتساءل في تصريح لـ"العربية.نت" عن دور الرقابة على المصنفات الفنية، ووزارة الداخلية لوقف هذه الجريمة في حق مصر والشعب المصري والقبض على من يقف وراءها.

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت لى بالرد

أنا لم أسمع هذه الأغنية و لكنى أثق في أنها موجودة 
و سنسمع الكثير و الأدنأ منها اليوم و غدا
و صدقنى لو قلت لك أن المخابرات الاسرائيلية لن تشغل نفسها بمثل هذا الفعل لأن هناك من يقوم عنها بهذا من غبائه و حقده الغير مبرر
و طبعا لو قالت أجهزة الأمن أن المخابرات الاسرائيلية وراءها فهى بتريح دماغها و لا بحث و لا تعب
فهناك من العرب من يحاول الحط من قدر مصر و الكل يعلم ذلك و هو يملك المال لفعل ذلك

و لن أقول سوى حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل
و لك التحية

----------


## vip_g1

*اذا فرض لى انى مواطن خليجى عادى او عربى عادى بسيط  ليس عنده ويع كافى عن  مصر ودور مصر.

وشاهدت وسمعت الافلام المصريه وغيرها وغيرها ....التى لا رقابه عليها الا مايخص الاشياء السياسيه .

وعرفت مدى  المجون  والبعد عن الدين من الذين زارو مصر وذهبو الى شارع الهرم وغيرها من الاماكن السياحيه  .


بعد  هذا ماذا ستكون فكرتى عن مصر ؟؟!!!.....

العيب ليس منهم العيب من حكومتنا ....العيب منا لسكوتنا على حكومتنا وقائدها..

.





*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

السلام عليكم 
أرجو  ألا تسمحوا لأنفسكم للإنجرار نحو تلك الهاوية فكماقال رسول الله "دعوها فإنها منتنه"أى الفتنة
أيها السادة فليقل أى شخص ما يشاء فالكلاب تنبح والقافلة تسير 
وليس هذا بوقت فتن

----------


## بترولي2

انوار عبد المولى

الله اعلم ماهو المقصد الرئيسي من كتابتك الموضوع بهذه الصيغه بالتحديد

وانت ذكرتي كلمة ( خليجي ) 

يعني بشموليه اكبر ولم تحددي ماهي الدوله الخليجيه بالضبط !!

اولا انا بأخذ موضوعك بحسن نيه واقول

 كيف تمت اجازة هذه الاغنيه بالاساس ؟؟

ويجب ان يتحملها من اجازها 

وانا على يقين من ان الاخوه الاعضاء هنا

اعقل من الانجرار خلف من يبحث عن الفتن

وان يلصق كل حادثه فرديه بالخليجين عامه

الجهله في كل مكان اكثر من الهم على القلب 

ولانستغرب نباحهم لكي تدب الفتنه بين ابناء العرب والمسلمين

وانا اعرف ان المصريين اكبر من مجاراة الشتيمه بمثلها

فهم تاريخ ناصع البياض والمواقف التي سجلها التاريخ تشهد بذلك

رغم عن انوف مريدي الفتن والجهله

(( وللكف عن شتم اللئيم تكرماً // أضر له من شتمه حين يشتم ))

وتحياتي الى العقلاء هنا وما اكثرهم

----------


## hoseed

معلش يا جماعة بس انا ليا استفسار 
حد عنده فكرة قيمة المصري في بلده اد ايه 
وبالمرة قيمة المصري عربيا ولا فيه وقت يبقى دولياً 

وبالمرة تقارن بين المواطن الموريتاني والباكستاني والصومالي والمواطن المصري لو فيه وقت 

وبعد كده نبقى نرد على العرب في حكاية الأغنية 

وربنا يستر

----------


## amshendy

> وليس هذا بوقت فتن


اصبت فهناك على الابواب  ومن هم داخل البيت ممن يستفيد من تلك الفتن 
هناك الصهاينه القدامى و  الصهاينه الجدد و عملاؤهم و هناك من الحكومات من يستفيد منها لتمرير ما لا يرضاه  الناس

----------


## خالد ابو يوسف

> السلام عليكم 
> أرجو  ألا تسمحوا لأنفسكم للإنجرار نحو تلك الهاوية فكماقال رسول الله "دعوها فإنها منتنه"أى الفتنة
> أيها السادة فليقل أى شخص ما يشاء فالكلاب تنبح والقافلة تسير 
> وليس هذا بوقت فتن






لن اقول افضل من هذا الكلام 

قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) "دعوها فإنها منتنه"أى الفتنة

قاتل الله افتنة ومروجيها

----------


## amshendy

> معلش يا جماعة بس انا ليا استفسار 
> حد عنده فكرة قيمة المصري في بلده اد ايه 
> وبالمرة قيمة المصري عربيا ولا فيه وقت يبقى دولياً 
> 
> وبالمرة تقارن بين المواطن الموريتاني والباكستاني والصومالي والمواطن المصري لو فيه وقت 
> 
> وبعد كده نبقى نرد على العرب في حكاية الأغنية 
> 
> وربنا يستر


اعتقد ان قيمة المواطن من دور الدوله و فاعليتها
و دور مصر من 30 سنه اوصلنا على ماتتذكر الى صفر المونديال

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت لى بالرد
> 
> أنا لم أسمع هذه الأغنية و لكنى أثق في أنها موجودة 
> و سنسمع الكثير و الأدنأ منها اليوم و غدا
> و صدقنى لو قلت لك أن المخابرات الاسرائيلية لن تشغل نفسها بمثل هذا الفعل لأن هناك من يقوم عنها بهذا من غبائه و حقده الغير مبرر
> و طبعا لو قالت أجهزة الأمن أن المخابرات الاسرائيلية وراءها فهى بتريح دماغها و لا بحث و لا تعب
> فهناك من العرب من يحاول الحط من قدر مصر و الكل يعلم ذلك و هو يملك المال لفعل ذلك
> 
> ...


الأخ الفاضل أرد لك التحية بالمثل وأقول معك حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ..لكن من الواجب علينا أن نسعى إلى معرفة أعدئنا 
 ونسخر كل الوسائل ونسير فى كل السبول لتحديد مصدر الداء ومحاربته بما لنا وما يتطلبه الموقف وشكرا على المرور

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

إلى الأخ الدى أطلق على نفس   vip-g1 
     الأخ المحترم...لن تبحت عن عيوب بلدك لوحدك بل إن العيوب فى كافة أوطاننا العربية تسير على نفس النهج ..
  أخى نحن نركب سفينة واحدة تسير وسط ضباب كتيف تفتقر إلى إتجاه محدد.. لشعوبنا معانات وألم واحد ...
  يوم نتضامن ونسعى إلى الوحدة ونبد الخلافات ونعيد المجد الدى دفن ومضى ..داك اليوم سنتحرر ونحررأوطاننا 
  وندخل بيت المقدس كما دخله... صلاح ..وعمر..  لك الشكر والتحية

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

[quote=وريث من خبر رع;968326]السلام عليكم 
أرجو  ألا تسمحوا لأنفسكم للإنجرار نحو تلك الهاوية فكماقال رسول الله "دعوها فإنها منتنه"أى الفتنة
أيها السادة فليقل أى شخص ما يشاء فالكلاب تنبح والقافلة تسير 
وليس هذا بوقت فتن[/quote

   أخى العزيز نحن لانسير فى الهاوية ولا نسعى ولن نسعى أبدا إلى خلق الفتن فالعقل والحكمة تبدد كل شئ 
   ولن نقبل بالإساءة للفرد فكيف لدولة دات سيادة وبأكملها ..نود أن نصنف الأعداء ونعرف الفاعل ونتصدى 
  إليه بما نملك كى لايعود هو وأمتاله إلى فعلته ولك الشكر على المرور

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

> انوار عبد المولى
> 
> الله اعلم ماهو المقصد الرئيسي من كتابتك الموضوع بهذه الصيغه بالتحديد
> 
> وانت ذكرتي كلمة ( خليجي ) 
> 
> يعني بشموليه اكبر ولم تحددي ماهي الدوله الخليجيه بالضبط !!
> 
> اولا انا بأخذ موضوعك بحسن نيه واقول
> ...



                أخ العزيز أود من أخوتكم تصحيح بعض الأخطاء الواردة من طرفكم مع تشكراتى 
    أولا أنا لست أختا بل أخا لك فى العروبة والإسلام ...تانيا الموضوع أو المقال المكتوب ليس لى 
  بل هو مأخود من صحيفة دنيا الوطن الصادرة بغزة يوم 20/2/ 2008 وقد تم تديل هذا المصدر
  فى مقدمة الكتابة لذالك لا تحملنى أخى ما لا تاقة لى به ...فأنت لم تفهم قصدى لذالك عد الى الموضوع لتفهم 
  القصد والهدف .وصدر برأتى من التهمة التى ألصقتها بى ..فنحن إخوة ولن أقصد بدالك الإساءة للخليج بقدر ما 
   قصدت الإساءة لمعرفة المصدر وحتمالا أن يكون كما قلت عدونا المشترك إسرائيل 
  أخى لك العتاب ولك العذر والشكر والتحية  وأود منكم العودة لقراءة الموضوع ..

----------


## Hadeer

علي فكرة
انا وجدت الاغنيه علي الأنترنت. لو عاوزين الرابط اذكره لكم. و هي اغنية للأسف سعوديه. و هي اغنيه عاملها شويه شباب و لم تجاز او تبث رسمياً. بس موجوده علي النت و الموبايلات.

يعني ببساطه عبارة عن طيش شباب و عامل فريق اسمه وكر العصفور. اسلوبها غير محترم. و كلها اسفاف و تهكم علي المصريين. 
نحن  نحترم الأخوة السعوديين. و واثقين ان هذا فعل شلة من السفهاء الذين يتبرأ منهم المجتمع السعودي.

كلمات الاغنيه . ذكرت بعض منها فقط كمثال:
ازيك ياباشـــا ، مفـــــيش حـــاجة حـلـوة كدة ياباشــا ؟
: شحاتين شحاتين ، حرامية نصابين ، نشالين معروفين ، بلطجية ..( كذابين )
مهما طلعتوا فلاحين ، أو صعايدة معفنين ،، يابوسرة على مين ! لا تقوللى غلبانين 
0 استعدوا يابهايم ، استعدوا للشتايم ،،، يازبالة العرب ، يابوصرة وعلى عوض
الموضوع لو كان بيدى ، راح امسحكم من الكون 
او أدعسكم واحد واحد لو كنتم 200 مليـــــون
وادعس على المصرى ، وادعس على الاهرامات 
وادعس عليك يابو الهول ، وادعس على الرقاصات 
( وابول ) فى النيل ، واخليكم تشربوه ،،، واللى يقوللى أى كلمة راح ألعن له ابوه
***************
0 الحمير فرحانين باللى فى شارع الهرم ،،، اسمه شارع الوساخة مافيه واحد محترم
طول مانت فى مصر يعنى الغرزة غرزتك ،،، نسرقك ننهبك بعد اذن حضرتك 
0 المصرى زى ال*** ينضرب على القفا ،،، محشوم يا*** ع الاقل فيك وفا 
ال*** يا**** صار احسن منكم ،،، حرامية وشحاتين وبنفسى اهينكم 
شحاتين شحاتين ، حرامية نصابين ، نشالين معروفين .........


و هكذا تستمر الأغنيه بنفس الأسلوب الغير محترم. 

احنا يا جماعة الخير المفروض نتحد كعرب. و بلاش لعب العيال ده. اللي يخلينا نهين كرامة بعض و نعتدي علي بعض بدون سبب.

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

> علي فكرة
> انا وجدت الاغنيه علي الأنترنت. لو عاوزين الرابط اذكره لكم. و هي اغنية للأسف سعوديه. و هي اغنيه عاملها شويه شباب و لم تجاز او تبث رسمياً. بس موجوده علي النت و الموبايلات.
> 
> يعني ببساطه عبارة عن طيش شباب و عامل فريق اسمه وكر العصفور. اسلوبها غير محترم. و كلها اسفاف و تهكم علي المصريين. 
> نحن  نحترم الأخوة السعوديين. و واثقين ان هذا فعل شلة من السفهاء الذين يتبرأ منهم المجتمع السعودي.
> 
> كلمات الاغنيه . ذكرت بعض منها فقط كمثال:
> ازيك ياباشـــا ، مفـــــيش حـــاجة حـلـوة كدة ياباشــا ؟
> : شحاتين شحاتين ، حرامية نصابين ، نشالين معروفين ، بلطجية ..( كذابين )
> ...


أخى الفاضل لك جزيل الشكر على المور ..مع التحية والتقدير للمجهود الدى بدلته فى البحت عن هذه الأغنية الساقطة ..
   مصر ستظل شامخة رغم الأعداء ولن يستطيع أحدا النيل منها ...كلنا عرب وكلنا نركب سفينة واحدة بالتخلف أو التقدم 
  لنا هدف واحد أحببنا أم كرهنا لنا دين واحد..فلمادا الشتم والتشفى والحقد ياعرب ...
    أخى Hadeer أنا لكم سائل كيف عرفت أن مصدر الأغنية من السعودية...؟  لقد كنت أعتقد أن مصدرها من إسرائل
   لأجله أطلب مك توضيحا شافيا عن الموضوع ..وأطلب أيضا أن تدلنا على الرابط الخاص بالأعنية حتى يستمع لها الكل 
 ويبدى من له الرعبة رأيا فى الموضوع ...
   نحن لانتهم أحدا أودولة معينة ..والبينة على من أدعى ..فمع الشكر مجددا أخى وأنى لأنتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر 
    عن المطلوب...

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

الأخ المحترم السيد  Hadeer ..أعفيك من البحت لقد وجدت المطلوب وهو عبار عن موقع يحمل مجموعة من
       الأغانى لفريق من الشباب الضال يطلق على نفسه وكر العصفور ومن بين تلك الأغانى ..الأغنية المقصودة تحت 
     عنوان...نورت مصر...أبعت بالرابط إلى أبناء مصر قصد الإستماع للأغنية والتدخل وإبداء الرأى ...
   ودوما أقول مصر شامخة رغم عللها ولن تنال منها عواصف الأعداء ...إليكم الرابط...

----------


## Hadeer

الأستاذ /انوار عبد المولي

انا عندي موقع اخر للأغنيه  

و لكن في جميع الاحوال لا يجب ان نظلم السعوديه. لأن هذه الأغنيه واضح انها عمل طائش من شباب طائش و غير مهذب.
مع تحياتي

اختك/ هدير

----------


## Hadeer

يكفيك انك تكتب علي محرك البحث جوجل كلمة وكر العصفور و ستعرف كل شئ عنهم. و أذا كتبت في مرك البحث وكر العصفور البيت بيتك. ستجد الكثير من المواقع تذكر الأغنيه

----------


## hanan1

رسالة الى كل سعودى - الرد على اغنية السعوديين الى بتشتم المصريين- تحذير الاغنية بها الفاظ يستحقها من قام بشتم المصريين اسيادهم

----------


## hanan1

اغنية سعودية تشتم المصريين

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

> الأستاذ /انوار عبد المولي
> 
> انا عندي موقع اخر للأغنيه 
> 
> و لكن في جميع الاحوال لا يجب ان نظلم السعوديه. لأن هذه الأغنيه واضح انها عمل طائش من شباب طائش و غير مهذب.
> مع تحياتي
> 
> اختك/ هدير


                 إبنتى هدير..إسمحى لى أن يكون لدي شرف مناداتك بهدا الإسم ..وبنتى أكبرمنك ..كنت سعيدا بمرورك وملاحظاتك النيرة التى تعاملت مع الضال والمنحرف والظالم وأبعدت الشعب السعودى عن الإتهام ..لأن هذا الشعب لايكن الحقد لمصر ولكنها شردمة من الصعالك عديمت التربية والأخلاق أساءت لنفسها بما فعلت ..أما الشعب المصرى سيضل على حاله كما هو رغم كيد الأعداء شامخا كنخلة فى العلالى  ومرة أخرى أشكرك إبنتى على موقفك النبيل ..ومصر ستبقى هى مصر و...و...

                         لانأسف على غذر الزمان
                                                   فطالما رقصت على جثث الأسود الكلاب 
                         تبقى الأسود أسود والكلاب كلاب

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

[QUOTE=hanan1;971686]رسالة الى كل سعودى - الرد على اغنية السعوديين الى بتشتم المصريين- تحذير الاغنية بها الفاظ يستحقها من قام بشتم المصريين اسيادهم 



        أختى حنان ..نحن شعب مسلم متسامح لانقابل الإساءة بالمثل بل بالتسامح ..وخير دليل على صدق قولى  السيرة الذاتية لرسول الله ..ص.. وكيف تعامل بتسامحه وصفحه مع من أساء إليه ولنا فيه قدوة وعبرة  لدالك لا أود منك ان تبعتى برسالتك إلى كل الشعب السعودى بل إلى الشرديمة الضالة المنحرفة التى أنتجت الأغنية فقط أما الشعب السعودى بعيدا كل البعد عن الأقوال الواردة فى المضمون ..
  وهنا أفتح قوسا عريضا طالبا من الإخوة فى المملكة العربية السعودية التدخل وإبداء الرأى والملاحظة ...
  أم نقول الصمت من علامة الرضى ..والشكر مجددا

----------


## amshendy

اعتقد اننا عرب نحب المجادله وتبادل المجادله معا ماذا عن الغرب الدنمارك و المانيا 
لا نحرك ساكنا 
اذا اردت اقبال على موضوع 
تكلم عن الشيعة و السنه
تكلم عن تبادل السباب و الشتائم 
اما عن تجربه للمقاومه .............................

----------


## hanan1

لقد طلبتم الراوابط وانا وضعتها ولكلا منا مشاعره نتسامح ممكن 
 نتهاون لا والف لا


*أرحب بك بقاعة السياسة وأعتذر لإضطرارى حذف رابط الأغنية الحقيرة من مداخلاتك ومن مداخلات بعض الزملاء والزميلات .. ومن يريد البحث عنها فله ذلك* / عاطف هلال

----------


## طائر الشرق

الاخوة الاعزاء  اذاك كان نفسهم المصريين  بيشتمو نفسهم مستنين ايه من  ناس بتحق علينا

انا هاقلكم حاجة وماتزعلوش اوكى


والله شعوب المنطقة بالكامل تحقد  علينا  لان احنا افضل والله ماهى مجاملة  لكن دى حقيقة  انا  كان معايا طالب  سعودى فى الكورس بتاعى   والله لو قلت انه كان مابيطيق مصر 

 ويوم  حادثة  العربية اللى مات فيها 35  مواطن والله جه فرحان جداااا

ويوميها  انا وزمايلى المهتمين بالحركة الوطنية  طحناه  ضرب عشان يحرم

ده مش  شعوره لوحده  ده  شعور معظم العرب تجاه مصرر 

احان اللى غلطانين  حكومتنا   مرحصانا ادام  العالم  دى سواء بره او جوه 
ولازم  يكون لها اى موقف  اخر موقف افتكره  لما  الوزيرة المتخلفة  عقليا  عائشة عبد الهادى  تقول احنا هانصدر مليون  خدامة للخليج  اكتر من كده ايه

لما يكو نالناس محتاجين هايعملو ايه غير انهم يشتغلو خدامين

انا عن نفسى اتنقل  كرهى لكل الشعوب دى منهم   يعنى من الاخر كيدهم رد عليهم

ربنا يعافينا ويعافيكم  

وجارى الان  تدمير مواقع النشر  وخاصة  الخليجية   من بعض الهكرز المتخصصين  فى ذلك 

سلام لكم

----------


## amshendy

> الاخوة الاعزاء  اذاك كان نفسهم المصريين  بيشتمو نفسهم مستنين ايه من  ناس بتحق علينا
> 
> انا هاقلكم حاجة وماتزعلوش اوكى
> 
> 
> والله شعوب المنطقة بالكامل تحقد  علينا  لان احنا افضل والله ماهى مجاملة  لكن دى حقيقة  انا  كان معايا طالب  سعودى فى الكورس بتاعى   والله لو قلت انه كان مابيطيق مصر 
> 
>  ويوم  حادثة  العربية اللى مات فيها 35  مواطن والله جه فرحان جداااا
> 
> ...


البوارج الحربية ترابط على سواحل لبنان 

و  حذرنا من تلك المخططات من شهور 




> ويوميها  انا وزمايلى المهتمين بالحركة الوطنية  طحناه  ضرب عشان يحرم



بالحركة الوطنية





> ربنا يعافينا ويعافيكم


امين





> وجارى الان  تدمير مواقع النشر  وخاصة  الخليجية   من بعض الهكرز المتخصصين  فى ذلك


اتمنى لكم الانتصار على اليهود و الصليبيين

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

أخى العزيزطائر الشرق لا تجعل طائرك يحلق بك بعيدا عن الشرق فتتيه وأنت لازلت صغيرا فى العقد التانى من عمرك لم تعيش هزات ومحن هذا الزمان ...ولم تعيش إلا بين أوراق الكتب فى توالى النكسات ....
  لم تدق طعم هزيمة 67 ولم تتلدد بإنتصار 73 ...ولم تعيش محنة العرب بمخاطر إتفاقية الذل والعار الموقعة فوق الثراب المسلوب .....
  لأجل ذالك أخدت موقفا منفردا وحكمت على شعب بأكمله رغم أن الصالح والطالح ينبع وينبت فى كل مكان ...يجب أن نتحد ونتصدى لأعداء العروبة والإسلام ..بالأمس وكمن قبل قصف الأعداء الصهاينة الأرض المسلوبة والشعب الطيب   .. قتلوا وبلا رحمة أطفالا صغارا ونحن وبحكامنا ماذا فعلنا ؟ الحوار جارا عن قمة ستنعقد أم لا تنعقد ..؟ من سيحضرها..؟ أم ستكون بتبادل الإتهمات وأوراق فى الرفوف وجعجعة ولا طحين... فى ضل عدم الإتفاق على رئيس فى لبنان وخلق تمزق وفتنة مفتعلة بين الإخوة فى فلسطين ..فلننظر كيف تتم إبادة الإخوة والأحباء فى كل من العراق وفلسطين وأفغنستان وبكستان ..والبوارج الحربية الأمريكية ترسوا على رصيف لبنان بدعمن من الحاكم تعرض عضلاتها ونحن صامتون...
   ما سالت دمعة ولا تحرك فؤاد أوضمير لتصدى والإنقاد ورد الإعتبار ...
بل حتى التضاهرة السلمية المنددة بالإساءة لرسول.الله .ص.. من طرف طلاب مريطانيا قبلت بالقمع والغاز المسيل لدموع من السلطة ..طلب الشعب بإسقاط عملية التطبيع مع إسرائل وإزاحة السفارة وإحراق أو نكس العلم الإسرائلى من سماء نوكشوط ...والصراع مستمر ولقد رد عنك أخى الطائر مشكورا الأخ amshendy  
  وأعود لأختم تدخلى قائلا لك أن لنا أعداء لكن من طينة أخرى وليسوا من إخواننا ..زرعوا بذور الإنشقاق والتفرقة والتمزق بين شعوبنا وركنوا لمشاهدة الشريط من بعيد ..والدليل الأيادى التى تصافح وتعانق أبو مازن هي نفس الأيادى التى تفتك بالإخوة وتذمر المنازل فوق روؤس ساكنتها .....فلنقف ونتجرد من.. ونعرف من هم الأعداء.. مع التحية والشكر...

----------


## Hadeer

والدي العزيز أنوار عبد المولي
اعتز بأبوتك لي و و اتعبر هذا شرف لا استحقه

خالص شكري و تقديري لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## sef

*نشرت جريدة الفجر بإن فرقة مصرية ردت عليها*

----------


## مهتدى

أعرف أنهم لايعرفون الفن وبذلك ينطبق عليهم المثل أول ما يشطح ينطح ويتضح ذلك بأشكال التخلف التى فى الأغنية

----------


## somarye56

أصدقائنا الأكارم .. أي كان مصدر هذه الأغنية ومن الذي قام بترويجها فأنه بالتأكيد لهم فيها مأرب غير نبيلة ولا يمكننا القول أن مثل هذا السلوك الشاذ والمنحرف أصلآ يمكنه أن ينال من المحروسة مصر وما لها من تاريخ مشرف وريادي ولا من شعبها الطيب الأبي وهذا ليس أطراء وأنما أستحقاق أخلاقي وأدبي  .. والقافلة تسير بالرغم من نباح الكلاب أجلكم الله أصدقائي

----------


## فيلادلفيا

*
مصر أم الدنيا والكل بيعرف ايه هيا مكانة مصر

بين كل دول العالم..!!

المشكله ياجماعة انكم انتم ضخمتوا المشكله بجد سيبوا العالم

بتئول كل حاااجه وواثق الخطى يمشي ملكاً.

وكل انسان بيتكلم عن نفسه.. سيبوكم من الشباب دووول.. 

دعوا الكلاااب تنبح والقافله تسييييير..

....... فيلا الشرق*

----------


## قلب مصر

المسألة واضحة جدا لكل من له عينان ورأس
المسألة ليست بين السعودية ومصر
المسألة بين من يقومون بتشتيت انتباهنا فى اكثر من اتجاه
وبث روح الفرقة بيننا وبين باقي الدول العربية
وهذا واضح كالشمس ولا مراء فيه
وجلي للأنظار كلها
واعتقد أن الجميع يعرف من وراء كل هذا وما الهدف منه
وأنه لن يخرج إلا من تدبير محكم وذكي لبنو إسرائيل
المعروفون على مدى التاريخ الأسود لأفعالهم عبر التاريخ
أفيقوا يا عرب فالمسألة أكبر بكثير من مجرد أغنية تحمل سبابا للمصريين 
ما يحاق بنا هو خطة مدبرة بأحكام  لتدمير الشباب العربي على كل المستويات

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يا جماعة مش كل حاجة نقول اسرائيل اسرائيل.
دي نظرية انهزامية واحساس دائم بان المرء ضحية تآمرات لا تنتهي أبداً.
علي العموم أنا برضو مقصدش من ده الوقيعة بين مصري وسعودي أو مصري وخليجي أو مصري وعربي.
معروف ان الكل لا يتساوي .. ومش معني انك قابلت واحد جاحد أو غيور يبقي أهل ديرته كلهم علي شيمته وصفته .
يؤسفني أقولكم اني فعلاً سمعت الأغنية.
الأغنية باختصار وفي كلمة واحدة (قذرة) ومؤذية جداً .. سمعتها مرة وأنا في ميكروباص .. سواق متخلف كان مشغلها!
ربنا يهدي .. علي العموم متشغلوش بالكم بحاجة زي كده اللي عمل حاجة زي دي مريض وغيور.
يكفيكم انكم عارفين قيمة بلدكم .. مش عايزين أكتر من كده.

----------


## قلب مصر

> يا جماعة مش كل حاجة نقول اسرائيل اسرائيل.
> دي نظرية انهزامية واحساس دائم بان المرء ضحية تآمرات لا تنتهي أبداً.
> علي العموم أنا برضو مقصدش من ده الوقيعة بين مصري وسعودي أو مصري وخليجي أو مصري وعربي.
> معروف ان الكل لا يتساوي .. ومش معني انك قابلت واحد جاحد أو غيور يبقي أهل ديرته كلهم علي شيمته وصفته .
> يؤسفني أقولكم اني فعلاً سمعت الأغنية.
> الأغنية باختصار وفي كلمة واحدة (قذرة) ومؤذية جداً .. سمعتها مرة وأنا في ميكروباص .. سواق متخلف كان مشغلها!
> ربنا يهدي .. علي العموم متشغلوش بالكم بحاجة زي كده اللي عمل حاجة زي دي مريض وغيور.
> يكفيكم انكم عارفين قيمة بلدكم .. مش عايزين أكتر من كده.


لماذا دائما نستبعد الحقيقة 
لماذا أصبحنا ننعت الحقيقة بأنها نظرية انهزامية واستمراء للشعور بأن الإنسان ضحية
اتوسم فيك أخى الفاضل ابن رشد الوعى المتوثب نحو الحقيقة
وأرى أنك نموذجا للشباب الواعى المفكر
ليتك تنظر إلى ما وراء الأشياء بعين ثاقبة كي ترى الحقيقة الفعلية وليست الحقيقة الظاهرة
فليست كل الأشياء تأخذ على ظاهريتها حتى ولو كانت تلك الظاهرية منطقية لدى الغالبية العظمى

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

التحية و التجلة لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع
و لكن .. ألا ترون أنكم - أو بعضكم - تذكون نار الفتنة و تنفخون فيها على مهل ، تذكروا فقط " لعن الله من أيقظها"
الأستاذ / أنوار .. أقدر لك حبك لبلد الكنانة و لكن لا تتصور أبدا أنك تغار عليها أكثر من أبنائها 
السادة أصحاب الروابط - المخلة - أرجو مراعاة ان أبناءنا و بناتنا يتصفحون هذا المنبر 
جزاكم الله الخير جميعا

----------


## the_chemist

> يا جماعة مش كل حاجة نقول اسرائيل اسرائيل.
> دي نظرية انهزامية واحساس دائم بان المرء ضحية تآمرات لا تنتهي أبداً.
> علي العموم أنا برضو مقصدش من ده الوقيعة بين مصري وسعودي أو مصري وخليجي أو مصري وعربي.
> معروف ان الكل لا يتساوي .. ومش معني انك قابلت واحد جاحد أو غيور يبقي أهل ديرته كلهم علي شيمته وصفته .
> يؤسفني أقولكم اني فعلاً سمعت الأغنية.
> الأغنية باختصار وفي كلمة واحدة (قذرة) ومؤذية جداً .. سمعتها مرة وأنا في ميكروباص .. سواق متخلف كان مشغلها!
> ربنا يهدي .. علي العموم متشغلوش بالكم بحاجة زي كده اللي عمل حاجة زي دي مريض وغيور.
> يكفيكم انكم عارفين قيمة بلدكم .. مش عايزين أكتر من كده.


إبن رشد 

معك فيما قلته

فعلا أقرب شئ "أصل اسرائيل هى اللى عملتها"

علشان ننام و نطرمخ و يضيح حقنا

بيفكرونى بأكتر كلمة كرهتها في حياتى ميراث زبالة من الستينيات و الفترة الفاشلة التى جعلتنا في ذيل الأمم
"مصر هى الشقيقة الكبري للعرب و لابد أن تتحمل مسئولياتها"

ازاى ازاى و هما قاصرين فكريا و عقليا

مش قادرين يفهموا اللى عملناه من بداية الفتح الاسلامى لما للنهاردة

الفتح الاسلامى جاء لنا بالاسلام و هذه هى النقطة الوحيدة الصالحة و الجيدة

و غير ذلك ................................





> التحية و التجلة لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع
> و لكن .. ألا ترون أنكم - أو بعضكم - تذكون نار الفتنة و تنفخون فيها على مهل ، تذكروا فقط " لعن الله من أيقظها"
> الأستاذ / أنوار .. أقدر لك حبك لبلد الكنانة و لكن لا تتصور أبدا أنك تغار عليها أكثر من أبنائها 
> السادة أصحاب الروابط - المخلة - أرجو مراعاة ان أبناءنا و بناتنا يتصفحون هذا المنبر 
> جزاكم الله الخير جميعا


معك يا أخ أوسيمى في حذف هذه الروابط المخلة

أما نار الفتنة فلسنا النافخين فيها

و اذهب لأى منتدى عربي و انظر لما فيه

و لك الرأى

شكرا لكم

----------


## ابن البلد

بالفعل أنا سمعت الغنوة
بس القصة بالظبط 
أن في فريق اسمه الوكر 
بيشتم في مصر بس من أجل أنه يهزأ فريق تاني مصري بيغني برضك بطريقة الراب
وبالفعل فيه غنوة مضاده اسمها ردا علي الوكر علي ما أفتكر
وسمعتها برضك

والغنوتين شتيمة في مصر وفي الخليج او بالأحري السعودية

واضح أنهم مجموعة شباب هبل فرحانين بأنهم بيقدروا يحطوا الكلمات البزيئة جنب بعضها علي لحن راب ويشتموا وخلاص

الأسود من ده أن بعض اللي بيتداوله الأشخاص علي الموبايلات وهو خارج عن نطاق الأدب والحياء بكل معانيه 
بيصل إلي الإعلانات التلفزيونية والأفلام
فعلي سبيل المثال
إنتشر العام الماضي ملف صوتي
وكان شهير بمقوله
ده صوت ... ده صوت

أخدت الممثلة مي عز الدين الجمله دي وقالتها في فيلم شيكامرا

فالموضوع يعني الحكومة بتدور من ناحية 
والتلفزيون بيساعد علي نشر البلاوي دي من ناحية

----------


## سعيد الشرقاوي

هذه أو تعليق بمنتداكم الذي وقعت عليه بالصدفة وأتمنى أن يكون فاتحة خير على الجميع
,
,
,
,
اليوم كنت مع أحد الأصدقاء وقال لي هل سمعت الأغنية التي يتداولها الناس بكثرة على البلوتوث وهي مليئة بالشتائم على مصر من قبيل كذا كذا ... نفس الكلام المنشور هنا وأراد أن يسمعني إياها فلم أرد سماعها لأنه لايجب أن نشغل أنفسنا بمن يريدون أن يبثوا بيننا الفرقة فنحن أحوج مانكون إلى التوحد حتى نلتفت لقضايانا

----------


## قلم حبر مر

شكرا جدا ع الموضوع نتمنى المزيد

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

فى البداية أود أن أشكر كل متدخل أغنى الموضوع بما لديه من أراء نيرة ...وأخص هنا بالذكر لاالحصر ..قلب مصر أم يوسف التى تنطبق وجهة نظرها معى فى الإتجاه ..
  إلا أنى أعاتب أشد العتاب و ألوم أخويا الأخ Awseemi A9  المسمى محمد عبده المصرى الجنسية والمقيم بالديار السعودية لكونه وبلا حياء وخجل صب علي اللعنة ..وسأكون عاقلا ولن أرد عليه بمتل إسأته ولن أتجرد من وقارى وأنا متقل بتجارب السنين وعلى أبواب العقد السادس من عمرى ..بل أقول له أخى محمد الفتنة التى تقصد مشتعلة ونارها ملتهبة بين شعوبنا العربية والإسلامية تصب عليها دولة الغذر والخيانة ...إسرائل ..الزيت وتدكى نار الفتنة بين شعوبنا وإخوننا فى كل إتجاه ..فلك ما فى فلسطين من صراع بين الإخوة فتح وحماس عن وطن مسلوب وأرض مغتصبة وشعب مشرد ضائع.. من وراء ذالك...؟ ولك ما فى العراق من فتنة بين الطائف وقتل بالألاف وأضف ما بلبنان وغيره من أوطان العروبة والإسلام ..من يقف وراء هذا الخراب والذمار ؟ وأسألك كيف تبعت إسرائل بنيرانها وصوارخها إلى أهداف محددة؟ وفى مواقع متعددة تحصد الأخضر واليابس .تقتل الرضيع والشاب والمرأة والشيخ بلا رحمة .وتهدم البيوت فوق روؤس أصحابها ...أليست بالغذر والخيانة والتوضيح مفضح ..
  أخى لاتقدر لى حبى لمصر وأنت أسأت لى ..وخلفت بدالك ما تعهد عليه أتناء تسجيلك بالمنتدى ..
  أخى محمد أنا مسلم عربى أحب وأغار على كل الأوطان التى تدين بدينى وأشعر بها وطنى التانى وخير متال عن قولى هو التضاهرات المتكررة التى هب بها الشعب المصرى وغيره من الشعوب الإسلامية  تضامنا مع الشعب الفلسطينى وما يتعرض له من إبادة على يد الأعداء وكدا مع العراق ولبنان ...
  أخى محمد عبده الموضوع الوارد أعلاه منقول عن موقع أخر ومنشورا أيضا على أكتر من موقع وما لاحظت  متتبعا تجرء وكتب ما كتبت ...وأعود لأعاتبك عتابا أخويا وأسامحك على شتيمتك لى ..وأقول إن لم تستحيي فأكتب وقل ما شأت .
 ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

أخي الكريم أنوار عبد المولى 
ربما فهمتَ خطأ اني أصب لعنتي عليك  و انما كنت أتحدث عن الفتنة ، فالحمد لله  لست ممن  يلعن أحدا ، أما كونك تأخذ حديثي على محمل شخصي فهذا أمر لا يخصني مطلقا .
و لكني - على الرغم من ردك  الذي يدخل في نطاق التشهير و القذف الصريح - لن أطالبك  باعتذار رسمي عما قلته و سوف أكتفي بتذكيرك بما قلته أنا في تعليقي من أنني أقدّر لك حبك لمصر  و لكن لا تتوهم  أبدا أنك تحبها و تغار عليها أكثر مني ، تعليقي ينصبّ على وصلات أقل ما يقال عنها أنها مخلة و لن أقول إباحية احتراما لهذا المنبر .
عفوا  أخي الكريم .. لستُ من عشاق  الجدل  السفسطائي الذي لا يؤدي إلى شيء ... فرجاء لا أمرا لا ترسل لي رسائل خاصة لأنك لن  تجد مني ردا عليها .
و تقبل  مودتي

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

السادة الأفاضل
كلمة صغيرة من ابنكم الأصغر
أولاً
لا تأخذوا المواضيع بحساسية .. لا أظن الأخ أوسيمي قصد لعن أحدنا ولا أظن الأخ أنور أراد سباً أو قذفاً 
بارك الله لنا فيكم لا نريد خصومات من لا شئ
ثانياً
أخي العزيز الكيميائي رجاءاً لا نريد التشهير أو اطلاق سهامنا علي العموم كلفظة "عرب"
ليهدي الله الضال أياً كان هذا الضال ودون تعميم .. واطمئن سيدي مصر يعرفها ويقدرها الكثيرين قدر ما يهاجمها وينتقص منها الكثيرين أيضاً وصدقني لا نحتاج للرد بلسانها علي هؤلاء.
ثالثاً
والي أختي العزيزة قلب مصر .. أشكرك علي كلامك الطيب .. يعلم الله كم هو تقديري لك دون رياء ودون حاجة للرد علي الكلام الطيب في حقي بكلام أخر طيب في حقك، حقاً لا أتخيل أبناء مصر دون قلب مصر .. فقط أقول سيدتي أنه هنالك نظريتان سبق وأن تناقش فيهما كثيراً المثقفون واختلفوا عليهم .. نظرية اسمها "النظرية السببية" ونظرية اسمها "نظرية المؤامرة" .. قد تعجبوا رغم موضوعي في القاعة العامة "ما سر كراهية اليهودي لكل ما هو عربي برأيك؟" واستطراده في سبر أغوار الجنس اليهودي كجنس عام أني أكره استخدام نظرية المؤامرة الا حينما لا أجد سبباً أخر.
الكثيرون باتو يستخدمونها في كل شاردة وواردة حتي أصبحنا تكاليين عليها .. أخي الكيميائي قال جملة واحدة فقط أعجبتني "اسرائيل لا تحتاج لأن تقوم بهذا لأنه للأسف هنالك من يقوم بهذا نيابة عنها".
علي كل الاخوة السعوديين اخوة طيبين وأنا عرفت منهم كثيرين وحتي الأن أتحدث وبعضهم ولهم عندي معزة كبيرة .. والحمد لله لسنا بمرضي لنرميهم بعمومهم رداً علي ما استفزنا من بعضهم.
---
أخيراً فذلك رد لم أتمكن من ارساله في حينه اختلفت فيه مع صاحبه في تحميله لبلدنا وأنفسنا أكثر مما نحتمل
ولتخبروني بأرائكم بصدده.



> *اذا فرض لى انى مواطن خليجى عادى او عربى عادى بسيط  ليس عنده ويع كافى عن  مصر ودور مصر.
> 
> وشاهدت وسمعت الافلام المصريه وغيرها وغيرها ....التى لا رقابه عليها الا مايخص الاشياء السياسيه .
> 
> وعرفت مدى  المجون  والبعد عن الدين من الذين زارو مصر وذهبو الى شارع الهرم وغيرها من الاماكن السياحيه  .
> 
> 
> بعد  هذا ماذا ستكون فكرتى عن مصر ؟؟!!!.....
> 
> ...


أخي العزيز
تمعن كلماتي جيداً ثم احكم بنفسك.
جميعنا يقابل علي شبكة الانترنت وربما البلوتوث عدد ليس بالقليل من مقاطع الفيديو المشينة التي تحمل بدايتها كلمة "سعوديات" أو "خليجيات" .. هل يعني ذلك أن نقول بأن السعوديين أو الخليجيين شعب غير محترم يستحق ذلك؟
عن نفسي أفسر وجود مثل هذه الروابط بوفرة حتي لو كانت صحيحة مائة بالمائة علي انه نوع من الغيرة .. ربما يقل السعودي بلدي أفضل .. بلدي تنتهج الكتاب والسنة في قانونها فيرد عليه غيور بمثل هذه الروابط.
وربما يقول مصري بلدي كبيرة بلدي شقيقة .. فيرد عليه أخر بعنصريات وتهجمات وتهكمات.
أري الأمر مرضي .. يشارك فيه المغالي من الطرفين .. الطرف الأول مفهومه الخاص بالانتماء ضيق ومحصور داخل حدود دويلته يرائي بها أحياناً بمرضية فيغضبك بألفاظ "كأطعمناكم" و"كسوناكم" والطرف الثاني مريض ينتظر سنوح الفرصة ليبث سمومه في وجه أخيه وما أجهله!
فيما يخص الأفلام .. فالسينما ليست دعارة أخي العزيز .. السينما أرشيف ستحمل لك كل ما تبحث عنه .. ان اردت المعروض الذي يحترم عقلك ستبحث عنه وستجده وان أردت المعروض الذي يداعب شهوتك أيضاً ستجده .. ولا تنسي أن الأفلام التي شببنا نشاهدها علي التليفزيون المصري كانت تقلم بيد الرقابة أولاً بأول قبل موجة الدش والقمر الاصطناعي الذي أصبح يبث الي كل بيت في مصر .. ولا تنسي أيضاً أنه بعد الموجة أصبحنا نجد في الكثير من الأفلام التي سبق وأن شاهدناها دون مشهد خارج واحد الكثير من المشاهد الخارجة بعد أن رفعوا عنها الرقابة التي أوجدتها بلدك علي كامل المصنفات وبثوها مجدداً لك عبر قنوات 90% منها رؤوس أموالها خليجية!
فهل لازلنا نقول نحن السبب؟
ثم أي مجون ذلك الذي تود أن تعممه وتتفهم كيفية وصوله الي ذهن الزائر لبلدك أو الي شارع الهرم تحديداً.
أخي الحبيب أنا لأذهب الي عملي أمر يومياً علي شارع الهرم ولم يسبق لي أن شاهدت فيه ما هو مشين بل وصدقني حينما أقل لك أني لم ألاحظ ماخور أو كباريه واحد فيه .. لا تحملنا فوق طاقتنا وثق أنها بضاعة .. لديك اثنان أحدهما مصري يعمل ويمر بمثل هذه المناطق يومياً نهاراً وليلاً ويحمد الله أنه لم يشاهد ما يغضب الله فيها حتي اليوم لسبب بسيط للغاية هو أنه لم يشغل عقله بالبحث عنها .. ولديك زائر عربي أياً كانت جنسيته لديه فكرة مرضية سيئة عنك وعن بلدك هو وحده السبب في تكوينها بمجرد ركوبه الطائرة سمح لزوجته بدخول حمام الطائرة والخروج منه بعد أن خلعت عبائتها ونقابها لتمكث بجواره برداء قصير يكشف ساقيها ثم انه في اليوم الثاني مباشرةً من وجوده في بلدك تمكن من الوصول الي المواخير التي ربما ظللت لسنوات تمر بجوارها أو بالقرب منها دون أن تلحظها أو تسأل عنها.
المشكلة ليست في البلد أو في سياحة البلد بقدر ما هي في الفكرة المرضية التي لدي أغلب السياح العرب والدارسين العرب وحدهم دون غيرهم.
لدينا مزارات دينية كثيرة لا يزرها الا سياح جنوب شرق أسيا للأسف ولدينا مزارات تاريخية كثيرة لا يزرها الا الغربيين للأسف ولدينا أيضاً أماكن لهو وربما مجون هي أكثر المزارات التي ستقابل فيها السائح العربي للأسف.
هذه هي الحقيقة التي لابد أن تعوها .. فلا تبسطوا الأمور كل مرة بجلد الذات.
فنحن أفضل من يجلد ذاته.
---
أخي somarye56
هل شاركت من قبل في منتدي عربي باسم فجر الحرية؟
أظن أني أعرفك وأظنك تعرفني جداً
---
ختاماً .. أنا كذلك أرفض وضع الروابط وأشكر مقص أستاذنا عاطف هلال كونه تدخل في الوقت المناسب.
كذا أري أن يغلق الموضوع والا لما انتهينا .. قد يدخل كل يوم أحدهم مما استفزته كلمات الأغنية ويضع رد انفعالي يؤخر ولا يقدم.
مودتي

----------


## فيلادلفيا

> لا تأخذوا المواضيع بحساسية .. لا أظن الأخ أوسيمي قصد لعن أحدنا ولا أظن الأخ أنور أراد سباً أو قذفاً 
> بارك الله لنا فيكم لا نريد خصومات من لا شئ


أصبت اخي ابن رشد




> كذا أري أن يغلق الموضوع والا لما انتهينا .. قد يدخل كل يوم أحدهم مما استفزته كلمات الأغنية ويضع رد انفعالي يؤخر ولا يقدم.


كنت اتمنى ان اكتب هذا التعليق وسبقتني فيه جزيت خير..

مودتي للكل..

اختكم.........فيلا الشرق

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> أولاً
> لا تأخذوا المواضيع بحساسية .. لا أظن الأخ أوسيمي قصد لعن أحدنا ولا أظن الأخ أنور أراد سباً أو قذفاً 
> بارك الله لنا فيكم لا نريد خصومات من لا شئ


أولا : تسعدني مداخلتك يابن رشد و لكن  للتوضيح فقط فقد بينت غرضي من مداخلتي في هذا الموضوع و أوضحته و لا يعنيني مطلقا  ماذا تقول أغنية سخيفة ترد على أغنية سخيفة في عصر حف بالسخف ، و لكن أن نضعه  هنا في متناول يد الجميع فهذا ما أرفضه  كأبٍ مسلمٍ عربيٍ مصري، فإن رغب البعض  في سماع الأغنية و بحثوا عنها  في المواقع المتخصصة في هذا المجال و هي كثر .. فهذا شأنهم .
ثانيا: و الحمد الوافر لله  أنا لا أتحسس ، و لا أتخاصم ، و لا أكن إلا الود لجميع الأعضاء كبيرهم و صغيرهم .
-------
تحياتي

----------


## somarye56

الصديق أبن رشد .. لم يسبق لنا الأشتراك في منتدى يدعى فجر الحرية وذلك لأننا حديثي تجربة في عالم النت ولكن كانت لنا تجربة حوارية معكم في موضوع طرح من قبلكم حول أطلاق الحريات الدينية في مصر .. دمت بود

----------


## القاضى الكبير

انا كنت  اول  من  نبه  الى هذه الاغنية البذيئة  ، واثرتها فى عدة مواقع منها عالم ابن مصر ، ومصراوى نت ، وقمة 

العرب ، وانا من غير كلمات ( كذابين ) بدلا من الكلمة الاصليه ،، وكذلك  كلمة ( ابول ) لان الكلمات الاصلية لا يمكن

 كتابتها على  منتدى محترم  -- وموجوده عندى  على  هاتفى المحمول وصلتنى عبر البلوتوث وهى  بعنوان " نورت مصر" الاغنية موجودة كتابة  كامله فى هذا الرابط 

http://www.arabsquma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5995

مع تحياتى

----------


## elassady

المفروض برغم اللى عملته العيال دول ما نشتمش في بعض ونخلي العالم يتفرج علينا ويضحك على تخلفنا. المفروض اننا اساسا شعوب عربية واننا نكون اييد واحدة. وكفاية بأه تخلف و هبل ونبدأ نعمل حاجة يمكن ربنا يغفر لينا و يساعدنا في المصايب اللى احنا فيها . اصل احنا شعوب ملناش غير في الهيافة

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أشد على يدك أيها الأسدى
ومعك 
إن الأخر يتمنى إنشغالنا بمواضيع تافهة 
وعدائات شكلية 
أتمنى أن نغير الموضوعات لتكون موضوعات تبحث عودة روح الوحدة العربية
تمنياتى للجميع بعقل واعى يدرك المخاطر المحدقة بنا كأمة عربية

----------


## nefer

الأخوة الأعزاء 
لقد تابعت مداخلاتكم عن هذه الأغنية و اسعدتنى آرائكم كلها بيمينها و يسارها فكل منكم أخرج ما فى داخله و هو شىء صحى جدا
أما رأيى فإنه لا يجب أن ننساق وراء هذه التفاهات التى صدرت عن قلة قليلة من السفهاء لا تعبر ابدا عن الرأى العام للإخوة بالمملكة و لكون كل شعب ( بل كل عائلة ) به الصالح و الطالح و للأسف لا نرى إلا الوجه السىء البغيض لبعض السفهاء البلهاء أما الجانب الحسن فلا يلتفت إليه فيا سادة لا تنساقوا وراء هذه التفاهات و التى يروجها بعض السفهاء من الشباب الهايف الذى لايجد إلا مثل هذه التفاهات ليمارسها كنوع من الفرفشة و الروشنة و طيش الشباب و لا يجب أن ترد عليهم لأنهم بذلك يكونوا قد بلغوا مأربهم فيعيدوا الكرة مرة أخرى و دائما أنظروا للجانب الحسن من أى شعب و خذوا منهم الجانب الحسن و إستمعوا للعقلاء و ليس للبلهاء 
أولم تسمعوا محاضرات و خطب لأناس كالشيخ عائض القرنى و ما به من تعظيم و إجلال لمصر و لشعبها 
هناك الكثيرين و الكثيرين ممن يحبون مصر و يحترمونها و معظمهم من الجيل الأكبر سنا و يكفينى أنى أعرف الكثيرين ممن يحبون مصر و لا يمكن أن يمر عليهم عام إلا و ينزلوا مصر للسياحة و يعتبرونها هى الأمان لأسرهم عند خروجهم للسياحة و يستبدلون بلاد أخرى بمصر لحبهم لها
و كذلك يكفينا فخر أننى فى كثير جدا من المرات يأتى إلينا مريض و يطلب أن يكون القائم على فحصه طبيب مصرى أو تسمعه يحمد الله -عز و جل - لأن من يتعامل معه طبيب مصرى و ليس من جنسية أخرى 
و سأضرب لكم مثلا آخر أثناء نهائيات بطولة أفريقيا فكانت معظم مواعيدها لا تتناسب مع مواعيد عملى و لكون أننى كنت غير آمل خيرا فى البطولة لم أهتم بالحضور لمشاهدة مباراة الكاميرون الأولى و أثناء إنشغالى بالعمل فوجئت بالموبايل يرن و على الخط زميل لى كان المفروض أن يكون معى فى العمل فرديت متسائلا عن سبب أخذه أجازة فرد على معنفا إزاى تكون موجود بالعمل و لا تشاهد هذه المباراة الرائعة 
و سألته أى مباراة؟ فقال مباراة مصر و الكاميرون و بسببها أخذ الأجازة فقلت له أن الأمل مفقود فى البطولة فرد على قائلا: على العموم أنا حبيت أبلغك النتيجة 2/0 لمصر 
و لم أصدقه فأقسم على ذلك و انتهى الحوار ثم فوجئت به يتصل مرة أخرى و يصيح إنتوا منين جبتوا العفريت اللى إسمه زيدان ده؟؟ دا النتيجة أصبحت 3/0 فى الشوط الأول و انت لازم تروح أنا هاجى بدلا منك و روح إستمتع باللى بيحصل و نفذ كلامه
و بعد ذلك قام بتعديل جدولى لأشاهد المباريات و تراهن معى هو و آخرين أن مصر ستفوز بالبطولة 
و هو فاز بالطبع و أنا خسرت الرهان و العشاء للجميع ( و كان مكلف قوى )
و يوم المباراة النهائية تحولت شوارع مكة ( تلك المدينة الهادئة و المتزمة ) إلى صخب و ضجيج و مسيرات بالشوارع إبتهاجا بالفوز و لأول مرة أرى نوافذ العمارات مفتوحة و تطل منها الأسر لمتابعة الإحتفالات و لم يتدخل الأمن لمنعها بل سار معها لتنظيمها و أغلقت جوالى ذلك اليوم من كثرة المكالمات من الأصدقاء السعوديين المهنئين لدرجة عدم القدرة على النوم
و كذلك صدرت مجلة متدينة سعودية و على غلافها صورة لمنتخب مصر و هو ساجد و أطلقت عليه منتخب الساجدين

و لذا لا يجب أن ننساق وراء مهاترات الضغار سنا و عقلا لجرنا إلى مشكلة مختلقة 

رسالة إلى مصر المسلمة للشيخ عائض القرنى

----------


## عاشق رومندويل

> المسألة واضحة جدا لكل من له عينان ورأس
> المسألة ليست بين السعودية ومصر
> المسألة بين من يقومون بتشتيت انتباهنا فى اكثر من اتجاه
> وبث روح الفرقة بيننا وبين باقي الدول العربية
> وهذا واضح كالشمس ولا مراء فيه
> وجلي للأنظار كلها
> واعتقد أن الجميع يعرف من وراء كل هذا وما الهدف منه
> وأنه لن يخرج إلا من تدبير محكم وذكي لبنو إسرائيل
> المعروفون على مدى التاريخ الأسود لأفعالهم عبر التاريخ
> ...




بارك الله فيكي يا أستاذتي فهذا هوكلام العقل والمنطق

نحن أخوه ولايجب أن ننجرف خلف المخططات الصهيونيه القذره

تحياتي لكل مصري

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

اشكر الأخ   …neferعلى تدخله من الأرص الشريفة  وعلى السرد الدى حلل به الموضوع وتطرق من خلاله الى جونب مختلفة وانا اتفق معه على كل النقط الواردة  فى مضمون تعليقه.. والسلبى اخى الفاضل يوجد فى كل مكان وزمان وطيش الشباب او الشباب الطائش يوجد فى كل بلد لدى على العقلاء ان لايعطوا لشئ اكتر من حجمه....وقد جاء فى تدخلك  الحديث عن الشيخ الفاضل المحترم ...عائض القرنى..الدى احبه واحترم افكاره وساتدحل فى االقضايا السياسية من هدا الموقع النير لأنقل موضوعا له مع التعليق ولك أخى الشكر والتحية

----------

